
Ask HN: What are your favourite mailing lists? - jkkorn
What are they?  What are they about?
======
stuwon
NextDraft - nice weekday summary of the news

Bullets.tech - Research papers summarized to five bullet points

AiWierdness - Janelle Shane exploring crazy, hilarious AI outputs. Very
entertaining.

Scott's Cheap Flights - amazingly cheap flight deals, I'm going from Boston to
Spain for $300 in a few weeks thanks to this list.

Matt Levine - I've never been interested in finance until I started reading
this, he's a great writer.

MIT Technology Review also has a bunch of email lists you should sign up for
depending on your interests. And finally, I subscribe to a few different lists
for local events and restaurants/bars I like.

